# Wet wade in yet



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone put the waders up until fall yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampTrout (Jun 14, 2013)

yup. wet waded last weekend in west galveston and was much more comfortable than i had expected to be.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Yup a month ago.


----------



## Sawemoff258 (Jun 18, 2006)

*no waders*

Waded trinity bay last two weekends with no waders. water was about 68. kinda nice actually if the suns out.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*What's best for wading wet*

HI Guy's

I'm new to wading and thinking about going for the first time for you that are experienced without the waders is their pros or cons about blue jeans, or khaki ? What type of pants is best to use when wading wet?

Advise

Cheers

searacer


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

seacer said:


> HI Guy's
> 
> I'm new to wading and thinking about going for the first time for you that are experienced without the waders is their pros or cons about blue jeans, or khaki ? What type of pants is best to use when wading wet?
> 
> ...


Unless you enjoy chafed thighs and a miserable walk, don't go with jeans of pants. Go to academy and get some Columbia or Magellan fishing pants (the kind that can zip to shorts are best). Not very expensive. Wading in swim shorts works but you run the risk of jelly stings and cutting yourself on oysters (trust me, I've done it).

Good luck and have fun fishing the real way!


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

I've wet waded the last two weeks out of Port Mansfield. Time to put the waders away in the LLM


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The wade here in Galveston would be chilly but bearable, but an evening ride in will freeze you wet arse off!


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Buddy wet waded this morning in Sabine and he was comfortable. Did it in shorts and didn't complain one bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Well we reached over 100deg in the RGV! LLM should be fully wet wade-able from now on.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Water temp here in gal. West Bay is back up to 75 degrees from the high 60's earlier this past week. So it is wet wadable.....if the suns out!


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Waded wet in POC, took the waders but never used and put them away in storage when I got home.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Waded yesterday at the surf, it was a tad bit chilly out of water, but if you were chest deep, it was fine.


----------

